
An Indian state is using blockchain to collect DNA data of 50M citizens - talonx
https://qz.com/1244824/andhra-pradesh-is-using-blockchain-to-collect-dna-data-of-50-million-citizens/
======
smt88
Like a lot of big blockchain news, this seems like an application that derives
no benefit from blockchain and likely adds some drawbacks.

It also mentions that the data will be encrypted (and only accessible to its
owner), but some organizations will be able to access aggregate data to do
studies... That implies a central authority, which further suggests to me that
blockchain doesn't add anything valuable to this application.

